# a good schooling fish to keep with aggressive



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there! I'm trying to reaserch a good schooling fish that can be kept with larger semi-aggressive fish. (Angle fish, Fire eel, rope fish) I would prefer something colorful, active, and does not have the desire to nip fins- any ideas?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a group of six redline torpedo barbs (Denison barbs). They are on the expensive side but are very active and the colors are great. They leave my Threadfin Acara's trailers alone so are not fin nippers as far as I can tell. Get to be about 6" as far as I can tell (mine are not fully grown if this is true). I've seen them sold as sub adults at about 3-4" and juvies at 1.5"-2". 

Good luck!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

clown loaches


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

they aren't colorful but blackskirts seem to do ok with everything... i even have some who think they're tiger barbs...lol


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Giant Danios make the perfect dithers. Silver dollars work great too in my experience. They look a bit nicer then the Danios but cost more.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget that the OP got a ropefish and fire eel. Denisoni barb and black shlkirt tetrea will become food or will get nip and stress to death.

Yes clown loaches at mid size or bigger will do well in there. Try a group of geos. Large enough not to be eaten.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or silver dollars of any kind. If your tank is big, even the golden dorado. They school really really nice.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Don't forget that the OP got a ropefish and fire eel. Denisoni barb and black shlkirt tetrea will become food or will get nip and stress to death.
> 
> Yes clown loaches at mid size or bigger will do well in there. Try a group of geos. Large enough not to be eaten.


Never kept a ropefish or fire eel but if the Angels are fine with them then I would say the torpedo barbs would be ok too IMHO. A group of Geos would make a nice addition too but they tend to stay on the bottom. If your looking for mid to top dwellers you may be a bit disappointed with Geos...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardinal's or Rummy nose school well, reasonable to buy and colorful as well.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Congo tetras!!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

AWW said:


> Congo tetras!!


good call, how do you keep them? 50 percent male female ratio?


----------

